# Pomegranate problems



## topkeg (Oct 27, 2015)

Racked a batch of pomegranate wine that was about 30 days post secondary, already fermented dry. When I went to rack off the settled lees, wow, some of the strongest rank sulphur I've ever had on anything I've done. Added a camp. tab to each.

So now what?


----------



## Arne (Oct 30, 2015)

First thing is to get it off the lees if you havn't already done so. Next, you can try splash racking. Get some new copper, strip wire or plumbing pipe. Try stirring a small sample with the wire. see if that helps. Also there is a product called redullas (sp?) that you can add to help get rid if the odor. With it off the lees, the odor mite leave on its own. If it gets stronger at all, then you have to try dosing it. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

